# Oregon Show this weekend



## neo-guy (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone going to the Oregon show this weekend? I hope to see you there as I will be a vendor at this year's show. Stop by my booth and say Hi!

Here is the show link:
http://www.oregonorchidsociety.org/

Pete


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pete
You Dawg! Enjoy yourself and take lots of pictures for us shut-ins!
Jim


----------



## ncart (May 2, 2011)

Peter, it was good to see you. Thank you again for coming to our show. I hope you enjoyed it. Being busy at the cashier two days, I completely forgot about taking any show pictures, except my Vanda which was chosen as the best vandaceous plant at the show. I sure will look forward to your pictures.


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2011)

Oh, congratulations.


----------



## orchidmaven (May 2, 2011)

ncart said:


> Peter, it was good to see you. Thank you again for coming to our show. I hope you enjoyed it. Being busy at the cashier two days, I completely forgot about taking any show pictures, except my Vanda which was chosen as the best vandaceous plant at the show. I sure will look forward to your pictures.



Talked with Susan at the show, maybe she took photos?

Theresa


----------

